# Cap rusted on bottle - clean or not clean?



## Raypadua (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi there,  I just picked up a couple of barnyard boxes filled with old bottles.  A few still have caps or corks sealing them.  The outside of the bottles are great but the inside are a mess.  Should I uncap/uncork these bottles to clean the insides?  One in particular, a Scott’s Emulsion COD liver oil bottle, has a rusted cap on top.  I imagine I will destroy the cap when I try to remove it and was wondering if I should just leave the mess inside alone.  

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 8, 2018)

Here's a couple of pic's of bottle cap and bottle.

Thanks!
Ray


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 8, 2018)

There isn't much reason to try to save a cap that rusted, other than to seal in the smell of dead fish that has been putrefying for the past 90 years.  It'll certainly make the bottle look nicer if you clean it up, but I'd recommend doing so well away from your house.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 8, 2018)

That almost looks like of those resealable caps. where you just lift up on that hanging lever to remove. I'd remove it & clean it inside & out. LEON.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 8, 2018)

Remove the cap it is!  If it was resealable once I’m sure the rusty cap will fall apart and be of no use.  Bottle will be nice and clean though.

Does anyone know what the name of this type of bottle cap was called?

Thanks for the input!!!
Ray


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 8, 2018)

Yeah it is one of those resealable caps, they were called Kork-N-Seal caps and I think they have another name but I forget what it is.  Scott's used those for a while before switching to a screw top when they redesigned the bottle to the rounded, pictorial design.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks!  I had a couple of other bottles that had that same bottle cap as well.  Just cleaned up some nice Eno's Fruit Salts, Garton's HP Sauce and Rawleigh's bottles.  They look fantastic!!!


----------



## dano2l (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm not a bottle collector, but I think the cap is neat.  If you have a couple, I'd leave one on.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 16, 2018)

I kind of felt that way to so I'll take your advice and leave one on!  For the rest I might try and find some cork n seal caps for them.


----------

